# Samuel (Sammy) 3.28.17



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Condolences, prayers and good thoughts are sent your way as well as to your folks. So sorry.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers for your parents and also for your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When a dog is loved and lost, the breed doesn't matter to the hearts of those who have to say bye to him. The heart hurts just as bad for the loss of a golden, a cocker, a doxie, a dobie, a Pyrnees, a Newfie, a mix. 

I am so sorry for your parents for the loss of their Sammy. RIP Sammy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

I am so very sorry about Sammy. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7025401


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So sorry about Sammy I love Dobies.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry about Sammy. Will keep you and your parents in my thoughts.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Run free Sammy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've only just seen this, I'm so very sorry for the loss of Sammy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Sammy.


----------

